# Psychotherapy within expat communities



## Cosmicvagabond

My wife and I are approaching that age where we will be retiring and are contemplating a move somewhere outside of the USA. I am a trained psychotherapist and was wondering about the likelihood of working part time within an expat community as a therapist. If you live in an expat community, would you be more likely to seek out someone within the community or not? Would there be any perceived benefits to seeing someone within your community? Any thoughts on this are appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The big issue with this plan is the varying regulations regarding psychotherapy and related types of psychological services in the various countries. I guess the main reason someone within a "expat community" might seek out a therapist from their own would be that of language. But to the extent that psych services are covered by the national health care system, you still can only offer those sorts of services if you have met the registration and licensing requirements of the country you are in. (And to some extent, that will require some level of fluency in the local language.)


----------

